# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  [Xin Giúp] Cấu hình modem TP-Link TD-8804T __ sử dụng ADSL+ MyTV + Wifi

## nhungdo

e có đọc nhiều topic tương tự trong 4rum nhưng ko áp dụng đc nên đành lập topic xin a e giúp đỡ 
hiện e mới sử dụng my tv của vnpt , adsl + đt + mytv chung 1 đường dây . em đã cấu hình đc modem để sử dụng ip động như bt (ban đầu kĩ thuật của bưu điện cấu hình thế nào phải set ip tĩnh + dns thì mới sử dụng đc internet @@ ) 
em có 1 ap jcg để phát wifi , vấn đề là ở chỗ không sử dụng đc mytv + wifi cùng lúc được . 
+/ chỉ modem và wifi thì sử dụng bt , nhưng cắm thêm settopbox của mytv vào thì kết nối mytv bt nhưng wifi bị ngắt kết nối 
+/ thực hiện tắt hết thiết bị , khởi động lần lượt : modem (kết nối ) => bật settopbox ò mytv (kết nối ) -> bật ap wifi thì sử dụng đc cả mytv và wifi , nhưng khi e tắt laptop và bật lại thì lại không kết nối đc wifi nữa , cả đt cũng vậy ...
hiện h e chỉ cấu hình trong modem : nhập user + pass để sử dụng internet
cấu hình ap wifi : vì lan của ap và modem trùng dải địa chỉ nên e disable dhcp của ap (do để bình thường thì e chỉ kết nối được laptop với wifi , còn kết nối đt thì báo timeout liên tục, sau khi disable thì kết nối nhiều thiết bị vs wifi bt )
- thiết bị hiện có : modem tp-link td8840t (vnpt cung cấp :192.168.1.1 ) + ap wifi jcg (192.168.1.1) + stb mytv
về kỹ thuật mạng e chỉ biết sơ sơ nên cũng không biết giải thích thế nào cho a e dễ hiểu, ở trên e có sao nói vậy, nếu có dài dòng mong a e thông cảm và cố gắng giúp e . gọi tụi kĩ thuật vnpt thì 4 thằng đến thì 5 thằng đều không làm đc or bảo về nghiên cứu rồi quay lại sau .... mặc dù đều ngồi rất lâu mò mẫm hic
thx rất nhiều ạ

----------


## vivawhite

*cấu hình mytv+internet+wifi trên tp-link td8840t*

nếu bạn muốn cấu hình mytv+internet+wifi không cần đặt ip tĩnh làm gì.chỉ cần chia vlan trên modem tp- linh là ok.khi đó chỉ cần căm đúng cổng lan là có thể vào mạng và xem tv như bt.chúc các bạn thành công!












> e có đọc nhiều topic tương tự trong 4rum nhưng ko áp dụng đc nên đành lập topic xin a e giúp đỡ 
> hiện e mới sử dụng my tv của vnpt , adsl + đt + mytv chung 1 đường dây . em đã cấu hình đc modem để sử dụng ip động như bt (ban đầu kĩ thuật của bưu điện cấu hình thế nào phải set ip tĩnh + dns thì mới sử dụng đc internet @@ ) 
> em có 1 ap jcg để phát wifi , vấn đề là ở chỗ không sử dụng đc mytv + wifi cùng lúc được . 
> +/ chỉ modem và wifi thì sử dụng bt , nhưng cắm thêm settopbox của mytv vào thì kết nối mytv bt nhưng wifi bị ngắt kết nối 
> +/ thực hiện tắt hết thiết bị , khởi động lần lượt : modem (kết nối ) => bật settopbox ò mytv (kết nối ) -> bật ap wifi thì sử dụng đc cả mytv và wifi , nhưng khi e tắt laptop và bật lại thì lại không kết nối đc wifi nữa , cả đt cũng vậy ...
> hiện h e chỉ cấu hình trong modem : nhập user + pass để sử dụng internet
> cấu hình ap wifi : vì lan của ap và modem trùng dải địa chỉ nên e disable dhcp của ap (do để bình thường thì e chỉ kết nối được laptop với wifi , còn kết nối đt thì báo timeout liên tục, sau khi disable thì kết nối nhiều thiết bị vs wifi bt )
> - thiết bị hiện có : modem tp-link td8840t (vnpt cung cấp :192.168.1.1 ) + ap wifi jcg (192.168.1.1) + stb mytv
> về kỹ thuật mạng e chỉ biết sơ sơ nên cũng không biết giải thích thế nào cho a e dễ hiểu, ở trên e có sao nói vậy, nếu có dài dòng mong a e thông cảm và cố gắng giúp e . gọi tụi kĩ thuật vnpt thì 4 thằng đến thì 5 thằng đều không làm đc or bảo về nghiên cứu rồi quay lại sau .... mặc dù đều ngồi rất lâu mò mẫm hic
> thx rất nhiều ạ

----------

